# Leak under my kitchen sink



## Bobzee (Feb 12, 2011)

Wondering if yu can take a look at this and provide me some feedback.  I have highlihted the area that is leaking.  The Tee appears to be attached and when you touch it thats where the leak comes from.  I have the on/off valve turned to off right now so no water is flowing.

I guess do I try and yank the Tee off?  It appears to be on there pretty tight and Im afraid to pull hard.  I also am wondering if I need a new on/off valve as well as a Tee?

Thanks


----------



## Bobzee (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually its leaking between the grey and white tee.  You can see a drop of water there as well.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 12, 2011)

Is this the supply line and shut off for a sink and dish washer or Ice maker by chance?
What sould have been on there was a simple compression shut off with 1/2 copper on the supply side and a double 3/8 compression for the outgoing water.
http://www.shopwiki.com/ACE-QUARTER-TURN-3~WAY-VALVE
All that stuff you have needs to go in the trash and the supply lines changed to stainless steel supplys.
Someones trying to use those cheap gray plastic compression fittings that always leak or just blow off, and the pipe nipple coming into it is under stress and is at an angle and looks like plastic.  No real plumber would have used any of that stuff. And lastly that gray and blue tubing has to go.


----------

